# 2 1/2 week old buck with undescended testicle...



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Jezebelle's boy has decided that he wants to keep one of his testes tucked away for himself. I was planning to wether him when he's older and normally I would use a burdizzo to castrate but obviously I can't do that this time unless I want a half-buck running around...so when is the best age to take him to the vet to have this taken care of?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Give him some tome for it to drop. It can take up to 4-6 weeks to drop.

Now last year I did have a boy that one never dropped by the time he was to go to his new home. It never did come down, and he ended up dieing and was deformed.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a kid that never dropped, we kept him until he was 8 months old and he never dropped.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd wait as long as possible allowing the urinary tract to develop w/o him getting stinky. . . Maybe 3-4 months? But he's a standard, so maybe it would have to be sooner than that. . .

We had one this year that had both his testicles never descend, such a bummer because he was so nice.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

even though lots of people say 'give it time to drop', all the vets say that if its not there by 8 - 12 wks its never gonna drop. my boy was 8 wks and still had one retained, he was starting to act up with the little girls and I wasnt going to take that chance, so I took him to the vet and had it surgically removed. they found it up near the kidney. if this guy is just going to be meat, nip the one thats there and leave the other, but keep him away from girls as it can still function in rare cases. but if he is to be a pet, best to get the vet to locate and remove it, because they tend to turn cancerous long term. that was the deciding factor in my case, because my boy was to be a long term pet.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info, everybody! I guess I will wait and see...I usually use the burdizzo at around 5-6 weeks. I guess I'm going to answer my own question and say that If his testicle has not dropped by the time he is 10 weeks he will be going to the vet. I am planning to sell him as a wether and want it to be done before he goes to his new home at 12 weeks or so.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

10 weeks sounds like plenty of time for the puppy to poke his little head out.  If it doesn't drop by then surgery is required to remove it. There are a few diseases that can result from cryptorchidism (retained testicle) if it is not removed. If you want to sell him for meat then you probably don't have to worry about long-term health problems . . . if he's intended to be a pet, then you might want to do a little more research or talk to your vet. Usually if the testicle is removed surgically no long-term effects will occur.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Well...I'm hoping he'll be a pet...LOL! He's such a sweetheart...loves to cuddle


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Awww such a sweet baby!!! :lovey: . . . yeah . . . give him 10 weeks and if it doesn't descend I'd get a vet to surgically remove it. :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never had a goat baby born without them already decended. Can you feel it at all? If you can feel the little raisin, but it just is not coming down into the sac, then I would definately say give that ligament time to stretch and let it drop. However - if you can't feel it at all - it sounds like an abdominal cryptorchid which will not come down on its own.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Allison--I can't feel it...it's like it doesn't even exist. 

I'm going to keep checking him but I have a feeling that I will be making that vet appointment...


----------

